# A Little Project..le Forban



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Got this in the mail today...a French, Le Forban, SecuritÃ©-Mer with a FE 4611A (France Ebauches) movement.

At first I thought the bezel was glued to the case but with some mussels and a proper opener the bezel popped of!

Oahhhh...there is a whole dinner underneath...


















I took a toothbrush, some washing liquid and some toothpicks and started cleaning.....here it is after the "spa"....










After some polywatch on the crystal, I put the pieces together....


















A new RIOS Juchten and the watch was ready to wear....VOILÃ....



























Thanks for looking!

/salmonia


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb! Really glad to see the bezel cleaned up ok. I often wonder what people do to watches as some of them are covered in so much junk its unbelievable... sigh.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm starting to like the 70's


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Had noticed that in the Friday watch thread, looks lovley now it's cleaned up


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

salmonia said:


> Got this in the mail today...a French, Le Forban, SecuritÃ©-Mer with a FE 4611A (France Ebauches) movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrates

You did a very nice job on the watch.

Looks mint .............. I want one now


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks good , just goes to show what can be achieved with a

little work . Well done .

David


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice indeed - it's amazing how much crap collects under the bezel, & in all the other little nooks & crannies on a watch, in a comparatively short space of time. I've cleaned up some comparatively modern stinkers in my time :









Love the reversed count down bezel - very nice watch


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice work mate looks great


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Hard to believe it's the same watch. Excellent clean up job. I must do my old Pulsar one day.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Great resto. job


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

great job there!

It's really cool when you spa a old watch!









got a couple to do myself, just waiting on parts.

Andy


----------



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

Now that is a beauty !


----------



## b.lechef (Jul 14, 2009)

It's a beautiful watch. Where did you buy it? On a flea market?


----------

